# Antler calories



## Cocoa's Dad (Jan 22, 2010)

I've read that bully sticks are about 30 calories per inch, which makes them unacceptable to my wife who's unwilling to reduce Cocoa's dry/wet food to account for the extra calories. Does anyone know how many calories are in antler chews? I read something about 9 calories but don't know if that's per inch or for the whole shooting match.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Does she actually eat the antlers? Because my dogs have never managed that. They can only get little shavings off. Granted, they have a big ol' elk antler to chew on, LOL. I would guess that they're not high in calories. It's just bone with no marrow.


----------



## AntlerChews (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi
Good question. Like stated before they don't actually eat the antlers as they can just chew on them. I guess some suppliers do send softer antlers that can be chewed up quicker but for the most part calories are very low but loaded with calcium and other nutrients. Our dogs love them my pointer has one all day everyday as does our beagle. Can't go wrong with an antler chew.


----------

